# K9 Advantix & weekly bathing



## JCurling (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm a new Havanese mom. We're using K9 Advantix on Pogo and I was wondering if bathing him weekly will reduce the effectiveness of the preventive. Does anyone have any experience with this? We used Frontline on our dogs in the past but my breeder recommended K9 Advantix. Thanks


----------



## Adorable_Zeke (May 31, 2014)

We're using K9 Advantix II as well, but had to wait until Zeke was over 4 lbs to use it, before that we used some other type from the vet.

From all I've read it should be fine as long as you wait a day after applying it to dry. After that it is effective and waterproof.

We've only just started to use it this week, so I don't have actual experience yet, but based on the research I was doing on the same question so I could give him a bath this weekend, that is what I found consistently.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

JCurling said:


> I'm a new Havanese mom. We're using K9 Advantix on Pogo and I was wondering if bathing him weekly will reduce the effectiveness of the preventive. Does anyone have any experience with this? We used Frontline on our dogs in the past but my breeder recommended K9 Advantix. Thanks


Hi! Congratulations! It's great to hear you have a Havanese puppy. I don't know anything about the K9 Adv. since Maggie hasn't had to use any. I read earlier about "frequency of baths". Hope post comes through completely. http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=23402&highlight=bath+after+K9&page=3
The member was using Frontline. Don't know if there's a difference. Maybe someone with experience with K9 will chime in. 
I wanted to welcome you and congrats on Pogo. Such a cute name! Hope everything is going well. 
Pictures please! Got to get my Havanese fix! 
Jeanne & Maggie


----------

